# Denon AVR-1613 vs. Yamaha RX-V373



## ClevelandSound (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey everybody!

As I put, the Denon AVR-1613 and Yamaha RX-V373 receivers are the two I'm looking at.

Any experiences with either? I need to reach a decision soon!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

ClevelandSound said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> As I put, the Denon AVR-1613 and Yamaha RX-V373 receivers are the two I'm looking at.
> 
> Any experiences with either? I need to reach a decision soon!


I am not really a fan of polls.

The lower level Yamaha receivers, are not as efficient as the 
Denon receivers. > The Yamaha will begin to faint, while the
Denon will keep going.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I prefer the Denon as the Yamaha calibration software can be difficult for a newer user.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Of the two choices listed the Denon is the better option however this Onkyo 609 is far superior to either of them.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I also prefer the Denon though the Yamaha should be a good reliable receiver. Tony also has a good point if that is an option.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would seriously consider looking at a higher level year older AVR as opposed to going with a just released entry level AVR. For instance, stepping up to the Denon AVR-1912 would give you Audyssey MultEQ and weighs 22 lbs as opposed to 18 lbs. With AVR power supplies being to most often and severely compromised with entry level AVR's, every pound honestly counts to me and Audyssey MultEQ is a major upgrade. In addition, the HDMI remains 1.4 so there really is not any feature loss when considering stepping up a series from last year.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm with JJ but my brother inlaw just bought a 1613 for my sister and must say It's quite a nice AVR for the price.:T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would also choose the Denon over the Yamaha. Having said that I've owned several Yamaha AVR's and have never had any issues. I'm a big fan of Audyssey over YPAO room correction since switching over to Onkyo. It really is a superior technology in my opinion. I also agree with Tony in the 609 recommendation.


----------

